# The Nella C7 bayonet everyone loves to hate... Evolution w/pics



## 1feral1 (18 Aug 2005)

Well, seems a lot of pers have a bad taste about the C7 generic Nella bayonet. Firstly the Cdn bayonet is unique and a hybrid of the last of its kind, with mods and better steel than its past generations. Its the best of the lot, and since the design has been around for going on 65 years, and its still in service now, not including on other bayonets on various weapon types worldwide.

The blade design first appeared on a US bayonet in 1943, known as the M4 for the US M1 carbine, but before that from the US M3 combat knife.

So here it is

(note all the blades are basically the same):

Pic 1: US M4 bayonet w/M8 scabbard c.1943 for US M1 carbine

US M5 bayonet w/M8A1 scabbard c. 1953 for the M1 Garand rifle

US M6 bayonet w/M8A1 scabbard c.1961 for the US M14 rifle


Pic 2: US M7 bayonet w/M8A1 scabbard c.1969 for the M16 and M16A1 rifles

US M7 bayonet w/M10 scabbard c.1985 for the M16A1 and M16A2 rifles

US M7 bayonet w/M10 scabbard c. 1988 (OD green Australian contract) for the M16A1, A2 and F88 
Austeyr rifles

Cdn C7 bayonet w/scabbard c.1986 for C7 and C7A1 rifles


Pic 3: West German G3 bayonet c.1969 w/M8 copy scabbard for G3 rifle

Norwegian G3 bayonet c.1976 w/improved M8A1 style scabbard for Norway's G3 rifle

Swedish AK4 bayonet c.1989 w/updated M8 style scabbard and detachable frog for the AK4 rifle


So as you can see for yourselves the blade has been taken from its origins of 1943 and made for various types of weapons throughout the western world. The style and design has been around for almost 65 years.

BTW, all the bayonets will interchange in each others scabbards.

I had used the C7 bayonet from 1990 to 1994, and I never had a problem with it, but others here have. Like any equipment it will break when taken beyond its limits and generic uses. I have seen KCB77s, M7s, M9s break, and in time, even the CAN-2000's will break too. I wonder then what its user will think of it then.

Anyways hope you enjoy the pics and the brief history lesson.

You decide. Either way, I am sure the Nella will be in service for many years to come.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Jinxed (14 Nov 2005)

Question about bayonets, I've seen some really, really long knives in surplus stores, and I was just curious as to whether anyone knows if it's legal to ship M7/M9 bayonets bought online from the States to here?

Thanks a bunch, I'm not really sure what constitutes "legal" in terms of blades.


----------



## NATO Boy (14 Nov 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35186.0.html


----------



## Jinxed (14 Nov 2005)

Thanks


----------

